# Ready for the next job



## jerrybilt (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello All,
I have been out of circulation for a while but am ready to start an engine building project so I cleaned up the place (after machining a rather large block of " Delrin" (POM) and this is what the place looks like:

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/JRW29/WS_3030_s_zpsd025e2ad.jpg

The work bench is used for everything from assembling model gliders to assembling small astronomy projects. I built the table from steel c-section.

The engine casting looks like:

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/JRW29/Castings_3137_s_zps79a52404.jpg

For the first time in months the table top looks clean:

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o729/JRW29/Castings_3131_s_zps3c2ba24f.jpg

Now starts the hard work .... I think this job is going to take a month of Sundays.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice pick, but this is not a shop it's an ARENA


----------



## gus (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Jerry,

Will be viewing your this thread for the next 30 Sundays. No worry.Time flies when you work in your own shop while the clock seems to run very slow in the plant.
I am taking a short break and will rebuild the IC engine that refuse to start and run soon after I get back from deep sea fishing in Burma.


----------



## jerrybilt (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you for looking. 

Arena? lol. The table was put in the centre more from a model plane building angle as one could build parts "simultaneously" etc. 

Nice fish Gus. They look like Sea Perch - we get these upto 10kg ( thats the size I caught) in the reefs off Princess Charlotte Bay.


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 14, 2013)

Your work bench is bigger than my shop. 

I am too new to recognize the parts, what engine are the casting for? Sure look nice.


----------



## jerrybilt (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Mark,

After much searching I came across this hit'n miss engine. 1/2 sized scale model just the right size and complexity for me. Please see:

http://www.ejwinter.com.au/image/data/pdf/E J Winter ME Supplies Catalogue July 2011.pdf

Please see page 17 ... IC/14

I hope mine looks like the one in the picture.

Jerry


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 14, 2013)

I have one more wobbler to finish, then a Stirling, but a hit and miss is my goal. This looks perfect. I'll follow your build with interest. Post lots of photos. Thm:


----------



## Walsheng (Mar 14, 2013)

My next winter's project is a hit an miss.  I have a Little Brother casting kit that I've had for 30+ years and by next winter I think I will be ready to start.
So I will be watching your build (even though it's not the same engine) just to get some ideas.
Lots of setup pictures please.

John


----------



## jerrybilt (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes Chaps I will post plenty of pictures.

Machining castings is a problem and I am still planning the work holding and jigs. Eg. What looks simple is machining bronze bearing shells from two cast halves. This is a real problem for me and I have to work out how best to make four (2 pairs for the crank) identical pieces from the rough castings.

Jerry


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 21, 2013)

Regarding how to make bearing halfs. As in most things there are many ways, I'll share mine. 

Using solid bronze rod I drilled and turned the ID and OD to be about 1/16" larger OD and 1/16 smaller ID.the pieces I needed were about 1" long, the machined piece was 2" long, and still attached to the solid rod. I then put the work on the mill and slit the parting line, then cut the work from the rod. Leaving 2 halfs, I chucked them in the 4jaw and turn the ID and OD to size, then parted off the now completed halfs. be very careful to center the work otherwise the halfs will be different sizes, that would not be good.


----------



## jerrybilt (Mar 22, 2013)

Well noted Tom. I have started the project and I am detailing my work in " Work in progress" under "My Hit and Miss Engine". Please keep an eye on it. I have finished the jig for holding the castings and will be posting this work presently. Thanks for the advice, as said this is well noted.

Jerry.


----------

